# New System Upgrade to Windows 8



## UberDeke (Apr 30, 2009)

High probability I'll have to build a new system. My dead system runs (ran) XP. Will I be able to "upgrade" to W8 on my new system even though the XP is sitting on a dead system?

In the past I had to provide the previous version's installation disk before XP installation proceeded. Literature on W8 is not clear to me.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If 8 is like 7, you will have to install XP and activate it before the Upgrade version will work


----------



## atat (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

From what I know the setup is different with Windows 8. Dont quote me as the final word on this cause I am not 100% sure but this is what I do know and it is taken from the Windows Blog.

The upgrade will have to be downloaded, but once it is there will be an option to create bootable media for yourself so that you can do a clean install instead of an upgrade. The reason being is that the only version that allows direct upgrade is Windows 7 to Windows 8. So for those that are running XP or Vista, they will qualify for the upgrade price, but will have to do a clean install.

Now given that information, yes you can just install Windows 8, but in order to qualify for the download you must already have the qualifying version installed, activated and operational. So you technically could use your current system as the qualifying version and get the download while still keeping that system active. From there dual boot with Windows 8 or completely upgrade to it. But if you wish to use the Windows XP version, you will have to get that copy installed and operational.

Now given all of that information there is a couple of things you can do. Since the system is dead, obviously you cant power it on to do this. But you can remove the drive and put it in the new system. But before you try to boot, you will need the XP CD and do a repair install of XP on that install to get it working with the new system. That is the main benefit of XP, the repair install will get it working in a new system while keeping everything you had previously. It is sad that they removed that feature in the recent versions of Windows as it was handy.

I could be completely wrong, but from what I know you could work around the dead system to be able to use your XP as the qualifying OS.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If it is like past "Upgrade" versions of Windows, you will be able to prove you have a Windows installation by putting the installation disc in when prompted.

Unfortunately I don't have an Upgrade installation disc to test with.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That changed with windows 7 . .


----------



## UberDeke (Apr 30, 2009)

Existing and dead system is XP Home. Can XP Home run a multi-core processor? Answers I found range from no to yes, if you diddle the registry. Assuming yes, can XP home be diddled to run a four or six core processor long enough to upgrade to W8. I'm beginning to think jumping from trailing edge technology to leading edge may be a bit much for the operating system to deal with given copyright concerns.

I don't believe for a minute I'm the only one in this predicament.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes XP home can run multicore CPU's, just not systems with more then 1 CPU installed(server boards).

However legally if the license was OEM it's tied to the original board installed on and will usually not activate on a installation of a different motherboard.

Win 7 and Win8 upgrade media will look for a previous install on the hard drive during setup and give you the option to exit and upgrade from inside the old OS(Win7, Vista, Win8, Win7) or the custom install option for all other eligible OS's.


----------



## UberDeke (Apr 30, 2009)

XP version was not OEM. Purchase free and clear. My copy has been move to different mobo a few times and have had no problem with activation.

Things are clearing up. So I could pull the old drive, do a repair install (failing that do a clean install) of XP. Get the new system up and running on XP (multi-core, 1 CPU) then upgrade to W8 as needed.



> Win 7 and Win8 upgrade media will look for a previous install on the hard drive during setup and give you the option to exit and upgrade from inside the old OS(Win7, Vista, Win8, Win7) or the custom install option for all other eligible OS's.


Is custom install option where you have to produce the prior system install disk?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it gathers the data needed from the hard drive during the setup process.


----------



## UberDeke (Apr 30, 2009)

Just to clarify one more time. Can I run XP home on a 4 or 6 core cpu? If I can then my problem is solved.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yes it can


----------

